# Small brag, yet still a brag!



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Tessa and I went tracking Sunday morning with Leesa... We haven't trakced in probably 4 months... maybe a little more, so I didnt lay an overly long track - did an "L" shaped with the first leg about 70 steps or so. Baited every 7 steps or so and through the conner....

She was awesome! Went straight down the track, nose down and hit the corner, made the turn and tracked to her ball at the end!









I was sooo thrilled and so proud of my girl!

Now, gotta make sure I find time to track on a regular basis!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Very brag worthy!!









Good girl Tessa!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Charlotte! She was excited to be back on the track and it felt good to be out again.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

You certainly should be proud of her.. She did GOOD!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Good girl Tessa!! 

Now you better get out with her next weekend!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good job!! I don't think they forget things that use their natural instincts.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT Holly & Tessa.. you keep up the good work!! Prime tracking conditions out there, that's for sure.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone... I was really excited to see that she remembered... now to begin working on those articles!


----------

